# NTFS and Android?



## ChrisC (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 phone and was wondering if you can mount NTFS file systems on it. I have an NTFS USB Stick and External Hard dive, both which work in Ubuntu Linux and so I guess Android should also work seeing as it's also just another Linux ditro. I have Android 4.1.2.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Con...ZD7U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357779376&sr=8-2

I'll be trying it through that. Any advice or help appreciated.


----------



## pesh (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## ChrisC (Jan 11, 2013)

Blimey pesh! Thanks for that.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 12, 2013)

If I root my phone to use -->Paragon exFAT, NTFS & HFS+<-- and then buy a USB OTG to access my NTFS 1TB Drive to both read and write to. My question is this, and I have been researching on Google and cannot find an answer to it...

Is it possible to root my SG3 without installing CWM? As according to what I have researched CWM stops over the air or kies stock rom updates. So just to have a rooted phone. nothing else is what I want to acheive. 

If this can't be done, how easy is it to unroot and root at will?

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 12, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> If I root my phone to use -->Paragon exFAT, NTFS & HFS+<-- and then buy a USB OTG to access my NTFS 1TB Drive to both read and write to. My question is this, and I have been researching on Google and cannot find an answer to it...
> 
> Is it possible to root my SG3 without installing CWM? As according to what I have researched CWM stops over the air or kies stock rom updates. So just to have a rooted phone. nothing else is what I want to acheive.
> 
> ...


 
It's been a while since I had to root my phone but at the time I used SuperOneClickRoot and I think it only rooted, no CWM,


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 12, 2013)

Interesting! Thanks I'll look into that.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 14, 2013)

Rooted and all is well. Used odin. I followed this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957273

Piece of piss! Also I can still get official stock updates. No CWM, so it's all good.


----------

